# Moving with kids



## GLOSH (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi really thinking about moving to canada this year,we have 4 kids and im a plumber,looking at toronto area we think.our 3rd child has special needs he has delay in all areas but is in main stream school here in ireland but cant read or write and has poor speech,hes 10.our other kids are 14,12 and 7.has anyone moved out with a special needs child,also is it hard for older kids to settle.is there as much work in canada as they are telling us here in ireland,we have made 62 points but if i had a job offer it would bring me up to 67.can anyone help me with all these questions,cheers


----------

